# Fishing in Navarre/Holley



## nightowlfisherman (Oct 20, 2012)

I moved to Navarre, never fished out here till now. I cant seem to get much luck. I catch plenty of catfish, croaker, ladyfish, and trout. Yet I cant catch what im looking for which is redfish, flounder, black drum, ect the good stuff. I mainly fish off the dock under navarre bridge behind the park, or the Holley boat ramp off of live oak. I dont have a boat so please where are some local hot spots to go on foot because I cant seem to find one. 
Thank You..


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Make friends with a boat owner. I am in the same "boat" as you. Most good spots are private property


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

One word.....KAYAK. btw, the dock next to the bridge can produce early in the morning with a moving tide.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

My wife and I have caught Reds and Flounder off that same pier at different times of the day. It is hit and miss sometimes we get skunked and other times we have a good day. Under the bridge is a good place to go as well as the big pier on the gulf side. There are a couple of piers in Ft Walton as well to try. Hope this helped.


----------

